# P5GD1-VM ethernet controller..driver..whatever.



## Feehan11 (Jan 17, 2006)

Okay, recently I had to reformat a friends computer. Meaning, I had to get all of the drivers for the hardware. I found every driver I needed (sound, video, bios.) BUT NOOOO I can't find the ethernet driver..I've been looking for 2 days. If someone finds it, it will be greatly appreciated, along with a mass amount of jealousy..

remember! Asus P5GD1-VM (I know it off by heart now, which is big for me)

I remember a while ago another friend had a similar problem. Windows was missing the e100b325 system file, all he needed was to download that, but of course, it's not that easy for me.


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

have you tried here?http://support.asus.com/download/download_item.aspx?model=P5GD1-VM&type=All&SLanguage=en-us


----------



## Feehan11 (Jan 17, 2006)

Yes, and it's either I don't know what I'm doing or it doesn't work


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

Tell us what happened when you loaded it. 
Also check your device manager and make sure there is not another copy there.


----------

